# The Color of Poop!



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

So what is the normal color of poop anyways? Or what should the normal color of poop be if the dog is on a good healthy diet? I feed my dogs Diamond Naturals and their poop is a dark greenish with spots of brown in it. Mostly green though. Here lately in the past 2 weeks the size of their poops have gotten smaller too.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know! Wolfie's poops are always green,orange, with a little brown from all the carrots and green beans he eats!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brodys are always brown with a hint of whatever extra I put in his food. This week I've been giving him some blueberries in his dinner and I swear last night when I picked it up I got a wiff of blueberries lol. No, I wasnt smelling it on purpose!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

You both just cracked me up! I don't know if it makes me weird that I observe my dogs poop color. I just like to make sure everything is okay down there! lol


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It depends on what they are eating. If they are over dosing on grass or cow patties that tends to make it green!

If their food is light tan/yellowish color, often so is their poop. If the food is darker brown, so is their poop.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What does RAW poop look like?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine used to eat Nature's Variety Rabbit kibble and the food looks just like bunny poop- almost black. So their poop was black too. Now we're using Orijen and it's a lighter color but whatever goes in is going to come out looking pretty much the same


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We have two dogs, and one has dark brown poop, the other has lighter brown. I make home-made food that varies between beef, turkey, chicken and fish. The only veggies they get is peas and carrots and an occasional celery (if I make chicken). Their poops are predictable and uniform in size and consistency. Is that enough info???


----------

